# Recurrent miscarriages and AMH test



## pinklilly (Apr 2, 2009)

Hello,
I am a new member to the site, so I hope that I am doing this correctly, I have never posted before.

I have had a number of miscarriages over the past 3 years.  I have been investigated at a recurrent miscarriage clinic in London -all the test results came back negative and I was advised that there was no reason why I should not go on to have a successful pregnancy.  My partner and I do not have a problem conceiving but there does appear to be a problem following this !
As there has only ever been one confirmed sighting of a foetus on the scans a friend of mine who is a GP thought it might be wise for me to see an IVF expert to see if there was anything they could suggest, so I went along to see someone.  I was told about the anti mullerian hormone test (simple blood test) a marker to assess my egg reserve.  The results came back as low (3.5) meaning that the quality of my eggs were suboptimal and my chances of having a successful pregnancy were low.  

I had not been made aware of this test before and thought it might be useful for people in a similar boat to me.  I have kind of got my head around the fact that I may not ever be a parent, but I have started homeopathy to see if this has any effect - propose to have the test repeated in 6 months time - I am however approaching 40.  I just wonder if anyone else has had any experience with this test and might want to share this with me.  I think that I am getting my head around not having children myself, but then in writing this, I guess I am not quite there.  I have decided that I do not want to proceed with egg donation for personal reasons.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Pinklilly


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

pinklilly, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I am sorry to hear of your recurrent losses.  I can only imagine how distressing this must be for you, and how frustrating it is to not be able to find a cause. I admit I have fairly scant knowledge on AMH and how/if it affects eggs quality but I know age is a factor in egg quality so maybe there is a correlation. One of our newer members here posted some great links to research about AMH - she is a medical writer so has done her research and would be a great person for you to chat to about AMH concerns. Here's a link to that post:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=189257.0

Althoguh you have had some tests done for recurrent miscarriage, its my experience on FF that there are a number of potential factors that could be causing miscarriage that are not recognised by the NHS/HFEA and therefore they do not test for so, although you've been given the all clear in that area, it is still worth looking at a good private clinic that can offer some more detailed immune testing (for NK cells etc.) There are only a handful of clinics in the UK that offer those tests and treat potential issues - I myself was diagnosed with high NK cells and took prednisolone and asprin to treat this, utlimately leading to a successful IVF and the birth of my son 2 years ago. You can find a whole load of information about immune issues on the immune boards and it's definitely worth another look and seeking a consultant int eh UK who will do those tests (you can find out which ones do by asking on those boards but I am afriad I only know the LIster, the ARGC, one of the Liverpool clinics (who are actually researching multiple losses and iimmune stuff in a more official capacity) and one of the CARE clinics. The regulars on the immune boards would be able to advise you better though:

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

Here are some more links you might find helpful at the moment. Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Ladies under Investigation for recurrent pregancy loss ~* CLICK HERE

*Pregnancy loss support and advice ~ *CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## pinkflowers (May 8, 2008)

Hi

Please can you tell me which of the Liverpool clinics is investigating AMH and pregnancy loss? I'm still recovering from one.

Thank you

pinkflowers xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi pinkflowers, 

The clinic in Liverpool I am referring to is investigating uterine Natural Killer cells and recurrent pregnancy loss / IVF implantation failure. It is, I believe the Liverpool Women's Hospital but for some reason i keep forgetting that!

Hmm... just done a quick google and this might help: http://www.lwh.me.uk/html/s_quenby.php

I am not aware of any clinics researching the link between AMH and pregnancy loss (unless there are any mentioned in the links on the thread Tamsin posted on that I provided a link to above). However there is supposedly a correlation between AMH and ovarian reserve and, by extension age of the woman wheer women approaching near menopause have very low AMH. In conception, the older your eggs, the more likely they are to be genetically flawed and therefore more likely to result in early miscarriage. This is one of the reasons it is thought that it's harder to get pregnant naturally the older you get - or that you are more likely to miscarry. More eggs just don't fertilise or, if they do, they do so wrong and result in a blighted ovum. 

Hope that helps.
C~x

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------

